# Thanks Moxieberry



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

My old thread disappeared where I had asked whether anyone could give me basic directions for a hedgie bag - or I couldn't find it anyway -- so I just wanted to say Thanks so much to Moxieberry, who helped me out, and whose directions are now on top. I know there are several of you who sew well and you make such cute items for such a reasonable price, but I tend to be a DIYer, even if I am not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to things sewing-related.............. my son laughed at my crazy seams but I don't think our new hedgehog will notice. I didn't pin the first one I did and it slid all over, so I'll be pinning the second one. Thanks again- I would have never figured it out!


----------



## katylin1 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Bags*

Lol... Don't feel bad. My daughter is still making fun of my first hedge bag. Technically it's a re-do. The first time I didn't reverse it correctly so had problems with exposed seams and thread. So I just cut it off and made the bag smaller (good thing I started it out way too big) 

I also didn't realize the need for pinning -- so mine slides too and the outer shell is bigger than the inside shell...

Overall still usable. I'm trying my hand next on the fleece liner. Saw how the breeder did her's and liked it better than my idea - plus it was more cost effective. The wheel is almost done. Have a few glitches -- really hard on DIYers when one lacks the proper tool, but it's kind of a good mindless fun to "McGyver" my bucket wheel into shape.

We should have more input on the DiY topic. Sadly only Moxieberry (that I noticed) have been putting ideas/suggestions there. Good luck!


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

katylin - ha! glad to hear I'm not alone! let me know what you figure out about the liners, I'm ready to try again!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, hi! A thread addressed to me! XD
Sorry I didn't reply to this right away, I just spent the last few days doing some traveling and then starting the new college semester. Busy busy!

I'm so glad you like the instructions, and I'm glad I wrote them well enough for other people to actually understand! Lol! Don't feel bad, my first bag was a similar semi-disaster. I had the help of my boyfriend's sister, who's a sewing pro, to figure out the design for this, since I never was able to find any very good instructions/patterns for a hedgie bag.

It was more like I explained to her what I wanted, and we figured it out together, so the first one had the same problem - she forgot that one of them should be reversed (a key step to make it hedgie-safe) and I was too newb to know it should be done. So the first bag, which had wildly unsteady stitching and some exposed seams on the inside, has become the bag we use when all his other bags are poopy or peed on and in the laundry, haha. We either turn it inside-out (which puts the ugly raw edges on the outside, lol) or just let him be inside it, but pay close attention while he's in there; either way, it's never in the cage with him. That way there's no risk of him getting snagged without being able to be rescued right away, though so far it hasn't been an issue.

Mine still seem to end up a little bit uneven, in terms of the size of the inner and outer bag, but that has to do with a few things - the size of the fleece when you cut it (which can be hard to get them all exactly the same because fleece is stretchy), the stretchiness of the fleece itself, and whether or not you're sewing exactly the same distance from the edges when you do it. Pins definitely help - I didn't have any of those when I started out. For me, it's gotten better as I just keep doing more of them, and Archimedes doesn't mind the slightly off kilter nature of some of the things I've made for him, so it's all good. :]

Since I know people are using those instructions, I'll have to write up the methods I use for carry-bags and pillows and whatever else. And maybe that wheel I made, since I keep showing people the instructions I had found, but the way I did it ended up being different (and I think, better). I've gone juuust a little bit sewing-crazy since I first started with just making the bags.

I'd love to see how your first bag turned out! And all your future attempts, too!


----------

